# Converting a Jenn-Air (Nexgrill) grill from NG to propane



## pi guy (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi everyone, hoping someone might be able to answer this.  We just moved to a new house. Our old house had a natural gas line out to the deck for my Jenn-Air 720-0100-NG natural gas grill.  I bought it maybe 12 years ago?  Anyways, there is no gas line outside the new house and I got a quote today for $725 to run a new line outside!!  I have run black pipe before, but with the layout of everything here, I'm not comfortable doing this job myself now.

So I'm wondering if I can *easily* change out my natural gas grill to accept propane. I know I need smaller orifices on the inlets on the grill, which I believe are easy to change.  But what about the valve/actuator assembly?  What about the hose?  I'm lost at this point, and we haven't had grilled meat since we moved in early February!

Thanks for any input as always!!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2021)

Who did you get the quote from ? If it was a independent contractor,  you might try your utility company .


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 22, 2021)

To go back
you need a propane (LPG)  tank , a LPG regular, hoses, and orifices.
If you lived close I could use my stock of scavenged parts and have you going in less than an hour.



chopsaw said:


> ... you might try your utility company .


Sometimes the gas company will subsidize the cost to expand service.  That same contractor may be  back for $200


----------



## zwiller (Mar 23, 2021)

No idea how far you need to run but doesn't sound outrageous to me.  Ask your realtor or other locals if they know any "guys" that  do that stuff on the side.  Nice grill, I have one too.


----------



## pi guy (Mar 23, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Who did you get the quote from ? If it was a independent contractor,  you might try your utility company .


It was our plumber. Not a huge company, but someone we used in the past and who did good work for us.


----------



## pi guy (Mar 23, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> To go back
> you need a propane (LPG)  tank , a LPG regular, hoses, and orifices.
> If you lived close I could use my stock of scavenged parts and have you going in less than an hour.
> 
> Sometimes the gas company will subsidize the cost to expand service.  That same contractor may be  back for $200


I'm thinking I can do it myself, just unsure what parts I need.  I know the orifices have to be smaller for LP, and I'm comfortable with that.  But the regulator I don't know much about.  I wish I was closer to you as well, it sounds like you have the hidden gems!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2021)

I would check with the best Local Propane dealer.
They'll generally do a lot of things to get your Propane business.

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 23, 2021)

The regulator is the standard low pressure LP one you get with any LP BBQ.  The local HW store or Amazon has them (like the couple below).



The trick is getting the right  orifices.  Amazon has orifices as well as some of the bbq places.  You may also try calling Jen Air for a set.


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 23, 2021)

Looks like you just need the right size bit and bingo.....

This is the bit size someone in the notes said....take that with a few grains of salt.....


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 23, 2021)

pi guy said:


> I'm thinking I can do it myself, just unsure what parts I need.  I know the orifices have to be smaller for LP, and I'm comfortable with that.  But the regulator I don't know much about.  I wish I was closer to you as well, it sounds like you have the hidden gems!


It is extremely easy, just an orifice change out and lp hoses and regulator.  Remember Propane burns hotter than Natural Gas


----------



## zwiller (Mar 23, 2021)

Easy is relative.  You're gonna have some "fun" changing the orifices.  My grill never really got that hot and found out the orifices were too small and I drilled them out.  Lots of parts need to come off to access them.  Was worth it tho.  That said, best think I ever did was add a sear burner.  LOVE that thing.


----------



## pi guy (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone.  I have the manual for it and it shows 3 valves in different places (one for the main burner, 1 for the side burner and 1 for the back "infrared" burner).  Do I leave those on and only change the orifices? I have a propane tank and hose with regulator for my burner I use to make beer, so I have that covered.  I'm wondering now about those valves.


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 23, 2021)

You should only need to change out the orifices.  The valves are good to go.  Interesting enough I just put a new gas range top in the kitchen and strapped to the under side is a little wrench and a set of LP orifices if needed.....  LP burns hotter than NG so you just need a smaller hole to reduce the amount of gas released into the burner.   So 11 bills for the blank orifices, 9 bills for the bits and your in business.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 23, 2021)

You only need to change the orifices and adjust the air shutters
You don't need to spend a sawbuck (that's $10) on a pack of drills unless you plan on 2 drills (bits) per orifice.  For under $2 you can get a 2 pack of # drills.
I need to dig a little deeper.  I saw #62 (0.038") versus #60 (0.040") as the correct drill out size.

Sam? 

 zwiller
 What was the drill out size to correct your gill?
The best method for a drill out is to chuck the orifice in a lathe.
The better method is to use a drill press and index (center and align) the orifice in a vise. Then you can drill out.
By hand?  A 10 pack may not be enough

Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) and Natural Gas (NG) have almost the same flame temperature.
We change the orifice diameter because LPG has more heat (BTU) than NG per cubic foot of gas.


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 23, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> You only need to change the orifices and adjust the air shutters
> You don't need to spend a sawbuck (that's $10) on a pack of drills unless you plan on 2 drills (bits) per orifice.  For under $2 you can get a 2 pack of # drills.
> I need to dig a little deeper.  I saw #62 (0.038") versus #60 (0.040") as the correct drill out size.
> 
> ...



Agggg FA you are taking me back to my thermodynamics days with the whole BTU thing.....lol

PS I hate dull drill bits so there is nothing that brings a smile better than a new bit!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 24, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Sam?
> 
> zwiller
> What was the drill out size to correct your gill?
> ...


Back in the day I was a member of a Jenn Air grill forum and there was a few writeups about it.  I used the info there but do not remember anything other than yes I had to buy micro bits and admit the sizes posted sound right.  I just looked and the forums are gone.  Apparently, when the orifice were cast (in china) they were the right size but rough and over time carbon collected and clogged the hole.  I took pics and it was actually pretty crazy before and after.  I am a handy dude but took me a weekend tearing the grill down and drilling and then later playing with the air mixture until I got the results I wanted.  All this being said, this not rocket science and honestly believe 

 civilsmoker
 has you covered.  If this sort of thing is intimidating I'd go the route 

 Bearcarver
 suggest and find a propane guy to do it but honestly, I'd cry once and run the NG.  Then, get a sear burner.


----------



## pi guy (Mar 24, 2021)

Awesome info, everyone.  Thanks!  I'm willing to give it a try myself.  I'll keep you posted.  I need to grill!!!!


----------



## pi guy (Mar 24, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Easy is relative.  You're gonna have some "fun" changing the orifices.  My grill never really got that hot and found out the orifices were too small and I drilled them out.  Lots of parts need to come off to access them.  Was worth it tho.  That said, best think I ever did was add a sear burner.  LOVE that thing.


So you just added the sear burner in place of one of the other standard main burners?


----------



## zwiller (Mar 24, 2021)

pi guy said:


> So you just added the sear burner in place of one of the other standard main burners?


YEP.  Almost a direct fit but needs a little trimming to fit that thing to the left.  I used an angle grinder.  Pretty easy to do.  I rate it a one beer project.


----------



## pi guy (Mar 24, 2021)

zwiller said:


> YEP.  Almost a direct fit but needs a little trimming to fit that thing to the left.  I used an angle grinder.  Pretty easy to do.  I rate it a one beer project.


Nice!  I'm thinking I'm going to go forward with the conversion myself and I'll see what the boss, I mean wife, thinks about spending the extra $ on the sear burner.  Would be great to have!


----------

